# Licht Effekte bei einzelnen Objekten



## chemicalboy16 (13. April 2009)

Also,

wie man bereits im Titel erschließen kann möchte ich wissen wie man solche Effekte in Photoshop realisieren kann.

Ich meine damit z.B. Schuck o.ä. 

Ich habe so etwas ähnliches mit Hilfe eines Filters versucht. Allerdings sieht dies weniger realistisch bzw. ist nicht recht zufriedenstellend.

Wäre nett, wenn ihr eine Idee dazu hättet.

Mfg chemicalboy16


----------



## Marschal (13. April 2009)

konkretisiere mal, was genau hast du vor? möchtest du selbst einen ring erstellen, "malen"? oder zu einem bestehendem objekt einen licht glanz hinzu fügen?

Variante eins, mit weis auf kleiner durchsichtigkeit mit weichem pinsel per hand licht flecken setzen,
Varialnte zwei du benuzt das abwedler werkzeuck, doch auch nur vorsichtig

wie gesagt konkretesier mal dein vorhaben, vllt kanst du ja mal hochladen, was du bearbeiten möchtest, dan kann man dir bestimmt besser helfen


----------



## chemicalboy16 (13. April 2009)

Au jaaa... sry^^

also ich meine "Variante zwei"...
aber es soll nicht *aufgehellt*, sondern eine Art Lichteinstrahlung werden ...
so ähnlich wie eine Sonnenfinsternis ... oder soooo ...   ^^


----------



## Marschal (13. April 2009)

hm, sollen jezt wirklich lichtstrahlen erzeugt werden (wie bei sonen licht), oder glanzpunkte an reflektierenden stellen, den die würd ich ganz banal mir dem PS filter (Filter -> Renderfilter -> dortirgendwo..) lösen


----------



## smileyml (13. April 2009)

Marschal bitte halte dich bzgl. Groß- und Kleinschreibung an die gültige Netiquette hier im Forum. Und bzgl. deines letzten  Antwortposts hier, wäre eine genaue Angabe besser als ein irgendwas, -wie , -wo rumerzähle oder gar -gerate. So ist leider wenig geholfen.

Danke für das Verständnis und Grüße.
Marco


----------



## chemicalboy16 (13. April 2009)

Also das mit den Rendererfilter hab ich auch schon ausprobiert ... aber da kam ich auch nicht zu einem zufriedenstellenden Ergebnis ....

Also eher gesagt meine ich so etwas ...

http://www.pixey.de/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/photoshop-tutorial-lichteffekt.jpg

Aber so was möchte ich bei Ohringen und ähnliches machen.

Vielleicht wäre es nicht schlecht so ein Tutorial zu machen.

Ich weiß ... ihr werdet mich bestimmt alle verfluchen dass ich nicht die schöne Suchmaschine verwende ... aber dort hab ich auch nichts passendes gefunden^^


----------



## Marschal (13. April 2009)

@ smily tut mir leid, und die Netiquette ist mir vertraut, doch hat die Faulheit dominiert Es ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich fast alles klein hatte, doch wie gesagt, Faulheit^^ Das Selbe gilt auch für die Ungenauigkeit meiner Aussage, war zu Faul PS zu öffnen und genau nachzuschaeun, wo der Filter liegt, doch ich berücksichtige die Anmerkung und werde mein bestmögliches tun sie zu respektieren
Jezt zum nicht :

Der Filter ist bei: Filter -> Renderfilter -> Blendenflecke. Dort mit den einstellungen spielen, solte so nen Glanzpunkt ganz gut machbar sein. 

Zu den Strahlen: Probier folgendes:
Erstell ne Ebene, färb sie Schwarz und nene sie (der Übersicht wegen) Stahlen.
Dan, Nimmst du deinen Stifft zur hand und sezt irgendwie striche in der Farbe wie du sie gern Hättest, lieber mehr als zu wenig. Anders wäre noch die möglichkeit, anstelle den Pinsel zu benutzen, du wendest diesen Filter an: Filter -> Vergröberungsfilter -> Punktieren ne geeignete eintellung wählen, und es sollte in beiden Fällen stark S/W gefleckt sein.

Zum schluss nur noch Filter -> Weichzeichnungsfilter -> Radialerweichzeichner 
Einstellungen: Stärke 100%, Strahlenförmig, Sehrgut.


----------



## Marschal (13. April 2009)

Das siht auch gut aus, Nur musst du um nur Strahlen zu erzeugen keine Buchstaben, sondern wild Weise punkte nehmen
KLICK
Hier nen bsp

____________________________________________________
Bitte bewerte diesen Beitrag und hacke das Thema als erledigt ab,
wenn ich dir helfen konnte


----------



## Boromir (13. April 2009)

Hallo chemicalboy16,

das Bild was du oben gepostet hast (Herz) ist doch von Abduzeedo. Da wäre es doch das Naheliegenste dort mal zu schauen. Es gibt dort ne ganze Reihe von Tuts die sich mit Lichteffekten befassen. Guck mal nach Color Dodge (Farbig abwedeln) die sind für dein Vorhaben sicher hilfreich.

Boromir


----------



## chemicalboy16 (13. April 2009)

Danke für die zahlreichen Tipps Jungs ...
Ich werde die mmorgen allesamt mal ausprobieren ...

Mfg Chemicalboy16


----------



## chemicalboy16 (15. April 2009)

Ok Leute,

nochmals vielen Dank für die Zahlreichen Tipps ...

Das Strahlentutorial hat mich auf die richtige Spur gelenkt ...
Danke an Marschal^^


----------



## Marschal (15. April 2009)

Kein Problem, ansonsten hab ich hier noch was schlnes, ist nen Hammer effekt, doch nicht ganz so leicht, wie das Tutorial, was ich dir als erstes gezeigt hatte, aber Siehs dir an

KLICK
Dort wird ein richtig coller Lichteffekt verwendet


----------



## chemicalboy16 (15. April 2009)

Wow ....
Das ist ja geil ...
Danke ^^


----------



## Boromir (17. April 2009)

Hallo chemicalboy,

hier findest du das Tut zu deinem oben geposteten Bild.

Boromir


----------



## Marschal (17. April 2009)

@ Boromir: Nun, es gibt eben die Verschieensten Art und Weisen einen Effektvollen Licheffekt hinzukriegen


----------

